
Ask HN: Is PHP still a mess? - tbirrell
PHP is that one language that people love to hate. And from what I&#x27;ve read of the days before I got into programming, they have good reason to. However, a lot of these popular articles I&#x27;ve found are in the 2008-2012 time frame. Did PHP 5.5 alleviate a lot of concerns? Or did people just get tired of writing WoT about the issue?<p>In addition, now that PHP 7 is out, would you still consider it to be a hot mess? Is it getting worse? Better? Or staying the same?
======
gusdeboer
First, PHP isn't perfect. I've worked with PHP since I started developing and
i love it. When you're developing for web it's the way to go. And with PHP 7
the language has matured a lot.

------
andrewmcwatters
These days, not so much. Also, the PHP ecosystem has really matured, and great
best practices and standards have arisen. That all being said, people have
moved on regardless.

------
chinese_donald
I have been using PHP for over a decade in my personal and professional life.
I also use Python for some projects and I'm also learning Go. Every language
has its strengths and weaknesses.

PHP 7.X is the latest release. It has some nice features like type hinting,
major speedups to the core language, and a whole host of other things.

It still has many things that could be improved (no language is perfect), but
I still use it for the back-end of most web sites/apps. It's been battle
tested by many major sites and still gets the job done.

Many people hate PHP because it's cool to do so. New fad languages and
frameworks aren't always the best thing for a new project. Especially when
they haven't been thoroughly tested in a production environment.

